# Rooftop loader wanted



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm looking to hire another guy to load shingles from a truck to a roof. The job is pretty strenuous but it's a job none the less. And it's a paycheck. If there is anyone out there with some motivation and the energy, drop me a pm.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic461272-3-1.aspx?Highlight=work


----------

